# Rental



## SPECKY (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi 
Can anyone help we are looking to move over to the Paphos area later this year and would like to rent a furnished property for a month until we find a suitable long term rental,can anyone on the forum recommend a reliable source.


----------



## rustyraider (Apr 7, 2015)

We are also in Paphos and planning to do the same autumn 2016


----------



## SPECKY (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi while browsing the site one day I seen a link for a property rental site I think it was mr,rent but I have been unable to find this link again I would be grateful if anyone can help with this


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

SPECKY said:


> Hi
> Can anyone help we are looking to move over to the Paphos area later this year and would like to rent a furnished property for a month until we find a suitable long term rental,can anyone on the forum recommend a reliable source.


Try Owners Direct - the site allows you to set type of property, dates, budget etc:

Owners Direct holiday villas, chalets, apartments. Skiing, golf and wheelchair friendly.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

http://www.smartrentzcyprus.com/
http://www.mrrent-paphos.net/find_rental/


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Zach has previously recommended this site for short term rentals

AirBNB at https://www.airbnb.com/ 

Many companies concentrate on long term rentals rather than short term/holiday lets and this is reflected in the price.


----------



## pdglaze (May 12, 2015)

Paul here, been here on and off for 5 years, now looking for property to rent, which is a minefield! So many agents let you down, is that normal?


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

pdglaze said:


> Paul here, been here on and off for 5 years, now looking for property to rent, which is a minefield! So many agents let you down, is that normal?


Yes there are a lot of dodgy agents.

Call Becky at Smart Rentz, Paphos - Rental Property in Cyprus - Cyprus Rental Property - she is amazing and loads of us here have used her.


----------



## pdglaze (May 12, 2015)

No good, will keep trying!


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Just to clarify, Becky often has a lot of properties that aren't on her websites and thats true for most companies here so its always worth phoning them.


----------



## pdglaze (May 12, 2015)

I was always taught communication is key; a lot of the agents lack the ability to communicate! I sent one an e-mail about a property I was very interested in, she eventually replied 4 days later; I sent my mobile to talk to her about it, no reply. A week later she contacted me to say the property had just been let the day before?! I'd enquired about it 10 days earlier...Very frustrating! And what's with leaving all properties online that are rented? Some of the agents don't even put that they're rented on them...you ring up and they say "sorry, that's rented". Anyway, onwards and upwards


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Yeah I had very slow replies via email when I was contacting agents this way when I got to Cyprus hence why I very quickly switched to just picking up the phone.

A lot of us recommend Becky as she is very good at taking ones requirements and then coming up with several properties to view which match those. I rented the 2nd property she showed me pretty much on the spot!


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

What is going on?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

*Moved thread*

Thread moved to main forum


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Smart Rentz, Paphos - Rental Property in Cyprus - Cyprus Rental Property
> http://www.mrrent-paphos.net/find_rental/


Mr Rent looks promising!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Bob2 said:


> Mr Rent looks promising!


Last I looked 90% was marked as rented.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

SPECKY said:


> Hi while browsing the site one day I seen a link for a property rental site I think it was mr,rent but I have been unable to find this link again I would be grateful if anyone can help with this


Onlinecyprus.com is fully working. But they have changed FB-page

I have talked to them today. One of the registered estate agents in Cyprus

https://www.facebook.com/paphoslongtermrent


Anders


----------

